# S7 V5.4 Sp3



## Kleissler (13 Oktober 2007)

Hallo hat jemand SP3 aufgespielt und wie ich festgestellt das die Archivierung nicht mehr mit WinZip funktioniert. 

Und jetzt kommts evtl. auch noch eine Lösung parat wie ich wieder WinZip auswählen kann? 

Danke


----------



## godi (13 Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ja habe ich auch schon festgestellt das es mit winzip nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wie du es aber trozdem anwählen kannst weiß ich leider auch nicht.

godi


----------



## crash (13 Oktober 2007)

normalerweise geht das doch im Menue/Extras/Einstellungen-->Archivieren.
Dort kann man das entsprechende Programm auswählen.
...oder ist das ab SP3 nicht mehr möglich???


----------



## Kleissler (13 Oktober 2007)

morgen crash sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen


----------



## crash (13 Oktober 2007)

Als Alternative bleibt dir dann noch dein Projektverzeichnis direkt mit Winzip o.ä. zu zippen


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2007)

In der Step7-Hilfe steht folgendes:



> Archivieren von Projekten und Bibliotheken  Einzelne Projekte bzw. Bibliotheken können Sie in komprimierter  Form in einer Archivdatei ablegen. Dieses komprimierte Ablegen ist auf  Festplatte oder transportablen Datenträgern (z. B. Diskette) möglich.
> Archivier-Programme
> Innerhalb von STEP 7 können Sie ihr bevorzugtes  Archivier-Programm aufrufen, um Projekte zu archivieren. Die Archivier-Programme  ARJ und PKZIP sind im Lieferumfang von STEP 7 enthalten. Die Programme selbst  und die zugehörige Beschreibung finden Sie unter Ihrem Installationspfad im  Verzeichnis ...\Step7\S7bin\.
> Um ein bestimmtes Archivier-Programm einzusetzen, benötigen Sie  davon die folgende (oder eine neuere) Version:
> ...


Siemens ist schon manchmal komisch, gelle !


----------



## Maxl (14 Oktober 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Als Alternative bleibt dir dann noch dein Projektverzeichnis direkt mit Winzip o.ä. zu zippen


Ich verwende eigentlich seit Jahren nur noch WinZip über den Explorer (Projektverzeichnis --> rechte Maustaste --> Hinzufügen zu xxxxxx.zip)
Hat den Vorteil, dass man auch S7-fremde Dateien oder übergeordnete Ordner dazuzippen kann.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## centipede (15 Oktober 2007)

Das ist die Antwort vom Support:



> Sehr geehrter Herr
> 
> mit STEP 7 V5.4 SP 3 wird das Archiviertool WinZIP nicht mehr unterstützt.
> 
> ...


Gruß Centi


----------



## guenni (14 November 2007)

*neuer Packer langsam*

Ist es normal dass der neue Packer bei Step 7 V5.4 SP3
ca. 1 Minute benötigt bis er die Archivierung startet.

guenni


----------



## Kleissler (14 November 2007)

nein das ist nicht normal, bei mir startet er sofort und ist sogar schlnelle wie WinZip.

mfg


----------



## guenni (14 November 2007)

Hallo kleissler,

wenn ich die Funktion starte pkzip auf der Festplatte macht er was nach max. 1Minute zeigt er die adding Anweisungen. Im Task Manager habe ich nur gesehen dass der Simatic Manager ein weiters mal gestartet wird. Nach Ende der Archivierung wird der zweite Simatic Prozess geschlossen.

Die Archvierung erfolgt korrekt.

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2007)

Dass die Archivierung jetzt mit Zeitverzug startet, hab ich auch. Hängt scheins damit zusammen, dass noch auf irgendwas gewartet wird, was derweil noch aktiv und beim Beenden ist.


----------



## Zottel (14 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Dass die Archivierung jetzt mit Zeitverzug startet, hab ich auch. Hängt scheins damit zusammen, dass noch auf irgendwas gewartet wird, was derweil noch aktiv und beim Beenden ist.


Vielleicht sucht es ja nach dem Floppy Laufwerk, das eigentlich erst ab SP4 obligatorisch wird...


----------



## MSB (14 November 2007)

Also das Archivieren funktioniert bei mir in der gewohnten Geschwindigkeit.
In 1 Minute, (allerdings "nur" ein Step7-Projekt also ohne Flex, Protool), ist eines meiner Step7 Projekte ca. 3 mal Archiviert.

Insgesamt würde ich allerdings nach der Installation von SP3 sagen "Lieber nicht installieren".
Es funktioniert zwar alles, aber z.B. das Öffnen der HW-Konfig ist jetzt neu irgendwie schweine Langsam.
Die Symbolik muss händisch maximiert werden, insgesamt wirkt Step7 irgendwie langsamer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2007)

1.
Mit PKZIP hatte ich auch schon Probleme. Unangenehm ist, daß ja lange Dateinamen für das Verzeichnis des Step7-Projektes abgekürzt werden. Ich hatte folgendes Problem:

Step7-Projekt unter E:/Step7/Projekt/XYZ/Test.
Das dann mit "Speichern unter" in E:/Step7/Test abgelegt.

Wenn ich jetzt archivieren wollte, dauerte das auch ewig lange, bis er beginnt, die Archivierte Zip-Datei war doppelt so groß wie die ursprünglich archivierte und enthielt doppelt soviele Dateien . Beim Dearchivieren kam dann eine  Fehlermeldung. Nach einigem Suchen fand ich heraus, daß sowohl

E:/Step7/Test als auch
E:/Step7/Projekt/XYZ/Test

in ein Archiv gepackt worden war. Bei Dearchivieren kam das in ein Temp-Verzeichnis und dann kam die Fehlermeldung "Öffnen nicht möglich".

Nenne ich das umgespeicherte Step7-Projekt E:/Step7/XTest, dann ist alles wie gehabt.
Das scheint aber wohl was mit dem PKZIP zu tun zu haben, oder?


2.
Seit ich Step7 V5.4 SP3 installiert habe, stelle ich immer wieder mal fest, daß nach dem Programmieren mit ProTool nicht archiviert werden kann, weil angeblich noch ein Step7-Programm aus das Projekt zugreift. Kein Hinweis, welches .

Anscheinend ist es das Programm dbsrv9.exe, daß wohl spätestens beim Generieren gestartet wird und das dann bei Schließen von ProTool nicht mit geschlossen wird. Wenn man die dbsrv9.exe dann im Taskmanager abschießt, geht auch das Archivieren wieder.

Ok, ich hab ProTool nur als SP2, aber vor dem Installieren des SP3 von Step7 V5.4 gabs das Problem definitiv nicht :twisted:. Hat sich wohl auch in der Integration etwas geändert.


----------



## klaly (15 November 2007)

@guenni, 

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Step7 5.4_Sp3
Es hat mich Tage lang genervt, bis ein Kollege drauf kam, dass Step7 nur 
die Datei PkZip.Exe nicht findet. 

Einfach PkZip.EXE in z.B. C:\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7BIN 
reinkopieren, dann zip Step7 wieder richtig schnell. 

Viel Spaß beim Projete einpacken. 

mfG. klaly


----------



## centipede (16 November 2007)

Neues Servicepack 3.1 für Step7 5.4



> das Servicepack SP3.1 für Step7 V5.4, in dem Verbesserungen bzgl. Ihrer Anfrage implementiert wurden, ist nun offiziell freigegeben und kann unter nachfolgender Adresse herunter geladen werden.
> Beachten Sie bitte die Hinweise zu diesem Servicepack im Downloadbereich.
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26578452
> ...


Noch nicht getestet

Gruß, Centi


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 November 2007)

> in dem Verbesserungen bzgl. Ihrer Anfrage implementiert wurden


 
Was war denn deine "Anfrage" ?

Auf jeden fall muss da ja was richtig Kacke gewesen sein am SP3 weil:

- es nach so kurzer Zeit ein offizielles SP3.1 gibt
- die Beschreibung dazu suggeriert als würde ja nur PKZIP wieder auf V4 zurückgesetzt (außer bei Vista) - bei der Installation wird aber faktisch das ganze Step7 erneuert...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 November 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> 1.
> ...
> 2.
> Seit ich Step7 V5.4 SP3 installiert habe, stelle ich immer wieder mal fest, daß nach dem Programmieren mit ProTool nicht archiviert werden kann, weil angeblich noch ein Step7-Programm aus das Projekt zugreift. Kein Hinweis, welches .
> ...


 
Mit dem SP3 wurde die Datenbank erneuert - vorher dbsrv7.exe, jetzt dbsrv9.exe...

Ich hatte aber auch den Eindruck daß die Installation nicht "sauber" war, habe z.B. die XP-Firewall Ausnahmen mühsam von hand korrigiert...

Tip: Stelle unter SIMATIC Arbeitsplatz konfigurieren auf Mehrplatz mit Standardeinstellungen um (eigentlich default) und du siehst die dbsrvX.exe nicht mehr (warum auch immer)...


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2007)

@rs-plc-aa

Oha, danke für den Tip, das werd ich denn gleich mal testen. Ich hatte tatsächlich irgendwann mal den Arbeitsplatz umgestellt, da es einige Probleme im Netz gab und man da halt so einiges versucht :???:.

PS: Das mit dem  "PKZIP archiviert unter Vista unbeabsichtigt Daten, die nicht weitergegeben werden sollen" passiert unter XP aber auch!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (17 November 2007)

gerne...

kann sein dass du neu booten musst, dann sollte der "Hammer" wieder neben der Uhr stehen.

Falls du´s noch nicht umgestellt hast (rein interessehalber): Öffne mal mit deiner jetztigen Einstellung (Einzelplatz - nehme ich an) die StandardLib und den Ordner "System Function Blocks". Ich wette dein rechner legt auch eine Schweigeminute ein wenn du die darin enthaltenen Blocks öffnen willst.

Ist der "Hammer" aber da tut er das nicht...

Auch so ein Kuriosum halt.

edit: Das mit PKZIP hatte ich schon gewusst aber mir war es eigentlich wurst da ich ohnehin immer auf ein anderes Laufwerk (und regelmäßig noch die Archive auf ein ganz anderes spiegele) archiviere.

Jedenfalls habe ich das sp3.1 auch schon drauf und glaube daß es jetzt wieder passt.

mit dem sp3 wurde z.B. auch der Dienst "SIMATIC IEPG Help Service" entfernt, und sp3.1 brachte diesen wieder zurück... Da drängt sich doch der Verdacht auf dass dieser "versehentlich entfernt" wurde - oder?

Ich wollte sagen dass Siemens mit dem sp3.1 klammheimlich ein verkorkstes sp3 vertuschen will bevor noch mehr rauskommt und dies mit der Rückstufung von PKZIP begründen (weil mehr steht ja nicht dabei). Die Installation läuft aber wie ein normales sp ab - PKZIP benötigt davon nur 20sec. Und da es noch auf CD nachgeliefert wird scheint das ein "wichtige Update" zu sein...


----------



## TommyG (24 November 2007)

Sagt mal...

... ich bin jetzt auch Update- Opfer geworden. eigentlich hat alles prima funktioniert, außer, das ich mit Erschrecken feststellen muss, das mein Protool (auch ge up ge dated..) nicht mehr will.

Wenn ich aus einem Projekt heraus die PT- Datei öffnen will, dann bekomme ich 'Kann PT nicht öffnen, die dingbumsocx.ocx muss im selben Verzeichnis liegen wie die Protool.exe . Ich habe nach dieser OCX gesucht, und diese auch in dem Verzeichnis mit der PT.exe gefunden. Auch ein direkter Start über das Icon funzt net...

Kann mir einer von Euch da mal helfen?

Greetz, Tom

Wenn ich den Schleppi gleich am Rennen habe, dann kommen die genauen Versionen, wenn erfordelich...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 November 2007)

Oh je, ist schon etwas her aber ich glaube du musst das nur 1x standalone starten - dann sollte es anschließend wieder gehen...

(Oder war das wenn flexible nach ProTool installiert wurde??)

Jedenfalls würde ich es als erstes mal probieren, kann ja nichts kaputt gehen...

Es ist immer ein bisschen blöd wegen der Reihenfolge - die kann man ja beim ersten mal noch einhalten aber beim updaten kommt das ja kunterbunt nacheinander.

@Ralle - hat das eigentlich jetzt funktioniert? (dbsrv7/9.exe)


----------



## TommyG (25 November 2007)

Jop, danke,

probier ich mal gleich.

Was beu 'uns' etwas fies ist: Wir haben keinen Adminacc. Daher bekomen die admins, die keinen Plan von SPS/ Siemens haben, mit nem Stapel Software zu uns ( nachdem wir uns mal wieder rechtfertigen müssen, das für ein bereits gekauftes Proggie nochmal k€'s gezahlt werden müssen.., aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema  ) und sagen, 'lass mich 'mal eben' dran, ich mus da was updaten..'

Greetz

Unten ein Screenshot vom Verzeichnis, 'eigentlich' ist alles ok...

> Alles wird gut...

Im Team sind der Kollege und ich hingegangen und haben die OCX neu registrieren lassen. Auch wenn dass wieder ne Aktion für den Admin war, Jetzt funzt wieder alles !!

Aso, Der Tipp stammte aus dem Siemensforum, Bei Bedarf kann ich mal nen paar Screenshots/ PDF's reinstellen...

CU..


----------

